# Reclaiming US Sales Tax



## kmelvin (1 Aug 2007)

Hi,  I'm heading to NY and Vegas in September

I'm hearing mixed reports about this - most people have told me you cannot claim.

Can someone give me a definitive answer?

If you can claim, how do you go about making the claiming - at the airport in the US or Dublin?

What exactly can you claim for - is it just items purchased or can you claim for tax on other services such as tours, transport costs, etc?

Thanks for any help you can give.

K


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

Claim back tax from New York shoppping trip


----------



## redchariot (8 Aug 2007)

When I was in California a couple of years back, I bought a load of new stuff and I tried to find a place for tax back in LAX when flying home (just like I have done in Canada in the past) and was told fairly rudely that this was not possible at any airport and I would have to look at it when I got home. I didn't even bother trying in the end.


----------



## z108 (8 Aug 2007)

I'm recently returned from the states. Macys in Los Angeles asked me if I was a visitor and deducted sales tax at the point of purchase. Other than that, if theres a way to reclaim tax back on my other purchases I'd be very interested as its all recorded on my credit card.


----------

